# RBP eye problem



## Apps (Oct 27, 2006)

I noticed today that one of my p's has a problem with his eye, it looks like something is bulging out of it. Here's some pics:





































Anyone know any info about this? If so it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Look like he is stress....give us some more information about your set up.

what is your

water parameter
tank size
temp and ph
how often you do water change
etc.....


----------



## Apps (Oct 27, 2006)

Tank is 55g, temp is 81, I do water changes once a week. I've never checked the ph of my tank. I'm going to start doing it tomorrow when I goto my LFS.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

it very important to check your water parameter to see if you got good water quality.

try to increase your water to once every 3days, add aquarium salt and stress coat when finished the water change. keep temp high about 82f. Repeat the step for couple week see what happen.

if you do once a week water change, make sure you do vacuum gravel as well. you can add aquarium salt when you do water change. It will not hurt the fish, as the matter of fact it a good combo with water change.

If any other injury of sick before add and try any medication I would start off with aquarium salt first. If salt doesn't work then go with medication. More likely salt will work in most case.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

wat ur fish has is called "cloudy eye" it happens when ur water parameters are not up to par.

Do some water changes 30% of the tank's waterevery other day for rite now. after the water change, add 1 teaspoon per 5 gallons of water, and then the other days when u do a water change, add a dose of salt as much that was taken out. So if u do a 30% water change, and if that 30% was 15 gallons for example? add 3 teaspoons of salt back into the aquarium when ur done filling it back up.

Make sure u stir the salt in a cup and the crystals are completely dissolved into the water.

I had this happen to my RBP back in the day.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Could be a couple things. Since you say you do a water change every week I will for now discount a pH drop. To me it looks like an injury from a bite or bumping into something. With this scenario blindness is a possibility in the eye but I wouldn't worry about that for now. Was this fish recently purchased and placed in a "cycled tank" or "uncycled tank" ??? If the latter could be from ammonia. If you look at it and you see it moving inside the eye you may have eye flukes. If its from injury 1 tablespoon per every 5 gallons of water of pre dissolved salt should be all you need to do. And table salt is perfectly fine.


----------



## Apps (Oct 27, 2006)

I went to my LFS and bought a ph indicator and it's reading 7.0, good or bad? What is a normal ph? I also did a water change yesterday making sure I got all the crap from the gravel and added salt to the water. The little guy is actually looking better and is swimming around. I'm going to be doing another water change tomorrow.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

I agree with the above advice of a partial water change and adding salt.

If you do not notice improvemt or if it gets worse, try adding melafix along with the above.

A final option would be to put him in a hospital tank and add Maracyn. Should clear it up.

Good luck!


----------



## Apps (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who replied with some info on cloudy eye. My piranha is doing fine and it's all cleared up. My tank is at 6.6 ph and looking very clean. I'm going to try to clean my tank twice a week to make sure this cloudy eye never comes back.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah i think 6.5-7.2 is good ph but 7.0 is ideal... glad to hear hes lookin better, got any new pics? is he in there by himself?- Holmes


----------



## Apps (Oct 27, 2006)

I have 3 RBP's all together. Here's a recent picture of the one who had the cloudy eye. Only took him 3 days to get better.










Here's all 3. They are really good to each other and I haven't had a fin nip for over 4 months now.


----------

